# Big ideas, little experience!



## Biodarren (Jan 19, 2012)

I have an idea, not sure if it is even possible, for a 6ft Rod of light. Basically I imagine a metal tube containing 120 x 18650 cells, in a 4 x 30 arrangement, and a multi directional head, possibly octaganol, with 40 XML-T6 emitters.
I know this sounds crazy, but it would be the ultimate floodlight for 360 degree lighting. I know that it would have to have some sort of Spike or support to hold it vertical.

Is this even feasable? I'm not even sure when or where I would use it but I know that I would love it!

Ideas?


----------



## Th232 (Jan 19, 2012)

First question I have, how are you going to heatsink it?

Second, how will you handle charging of the batteries, and what safety precautions will you have in place in case something goes wrong and they vent with flame?

I think it's possible, but will be very, very costly...


----------



## Gregozedobe (Jan 21, 2012)

I would be very, very wary of hooking up 30 18650 cells in one simple series - too much chance of something going wrong, plus recharging would be a nightmare. 111 volts DC is quite a bit to keep safe.

If you really wanted to go down this route it would be worth looking at the battery packs they install in production electric cars. They spend a lot of time and money developing the battery management systems on these to be safe(ish).


----------



## CMAG (Jan 21, 2012)

think that would be 30p4s


----------

